# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " العالي عالي " للمرة الثانية ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخوتي الأكارم ، كان معنا على مدار شهر مضى ، صديقنا وحبيبنا وأخينا خفيف الظل طيب القلب والمعشر .. كان معنا صاحب التواجد الرائع .. الذي ما إن كان معا في مجلسٍ حتى ملأهُ مرحا وسرورا .. كان معنا بكل الحب:

The Gentle Man

فلهُ منا كل الحب وطيّب الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد ..




والآن .. نبقى مع ضيف جديد على كرسي الصداقة والمودّة .. كرسي الإعتراف

عضو اعتاد منتدانا عليه .. واعتدنا عليه نحن ايضا وعلى تواجده ..

فلـ غيابه وحشة .. ولحضوره مزيد من الرغبة في بقائه ..

إنه الإداري الناجح .. والعضو الرائع

والصديق العزيز والقريب من القلب



الـــعالــــــي عـــالــــــي

فأهلا بكَ صديقي وحيّاكَ الله على كرسي الإعتراف


وسيتوق الأعضاء للتعرف اليك .. فلا تبخل علينا بما تجود عليك به نفسك من كلامك الموزون .. وإحساسك المرهف الجميل .. ولتطلعنا في بداية مشوارنا على بطاقتك الشخصية لنتعمق في شخصيتك ولنتعرف اليك عن قربٍ أكثر ..  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي تعريف عن نفسك وبعدين التشكيلة الوزاريه من معاليك

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكريه
					

عالي تعريف عن نفسك وبعدين التشكيلة الوزاريه من معاليك 





اعتقد اغلب الاعضاء عارفين مين هو العالي عالي 

لكن ولا يهمك اسمي محمد من سكان اربد اعمل محاسب في شركة في مدينة العقبة اعزب ما بفكر بالزواج بحب الرياضة والسفر

بالنسبة للتشكيل الوزاري فهو كالاتي:-

رئيس الوزارء : حسان القضاة 

وزير الخارجية  ونائب رئيس الوزارء الاول : هدوء عواصف

وزيرة الداخلية ونائبة الوزير الثانية : اميرة قوس النصر

وزيرة الصحة : المتميزة

وزيرة الثقافة والفنون : شمعة أمل

وزير الرياصة : جنتل مان 

وزير المالية : عاشق الحصن

وزيرة  الشؤون الاجتماعية : بياض الثلج (( ام الطبايل ))  

وزير الزراعة : ماي لايف

وزير الاقتصاد : تحية عسكرية

وزير السياحة : دليلة


إلى ما طلع اسمه يراسلني على الخاص وانا بوعده على التعديل الوزاري القادم 

*

----------


## بياض الثلج

نورت خال  :SnipeR (85): هو انت ما كنت قاعد عليه  :SnipeR (85): 

هدوووووووووء  :SnipeR (21):  :Big Grin: جد يسلمو ع ااختيار اللي مو حلو بصيغتنا غدا (الاختيار ليس جميلا) :SnipeR (85):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					

نورت خال هو انت ما كنت قاعد عليه 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					



 هدوووووووووء جد يسلمو ع ااختيار اللي مو حلو بصيغتنا غدا (الاختيار ليس جميلا)





ما حدا اخد رأيك


عندك سؤال اسألي ما عندك روحي طيري 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> نورت خال هو انت ما كنت قاعد عليه 
> 
> هدوووووووووء جد يسلمو ع ااختيار اللي مو حلو بصيغتنا غدا (الاختيار ليس جميلا)





> *ما حدا اخد رأيك* 
> 
> *عندك سؤال اسألي ما عندك روحي طيري*


 
اللي بدق الباب بسمع الجواب  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *
> 
> 
> ما حدا اخد رأيك
> 
> 
> عندك سؤال اسألي ما عندك روحي طيري 
> *


راح أطير وبكرة راح احط رحالي هووون ليكون كرسي اعتراف بلغة عربية فصحى 

يعني راح تندم انكقعدت هووون :SnipeR (85): 

انا بوريك :Big Grin:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اللي بدق الباب بسمع الجواب


 :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Icon6:

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					

راح أطير وبكرة راح احط رحالي هووون ليكون كرسي اعتراف بلغة عربية فصحى 

يعني راح تندم انكقعدت هووون 

انا بوريك 



انا بإنتظارك*

----------


## بياض الثلج

خبرني يا طير عن أحوالك  :SnipeR (85): ؟؟

1- الأسماء ماذا تعني لك ؟

2- يقولون "الطيب ليس له مكانا" أنت ماذا تقول؟؟

3- هل تفكر قبل أن تقول ؟ 

4- القيادة في شتى المجالات ما رأيك فيها أعني صفها لنا ؟؟

5- ماذا تعني لك الدموع ؟؟

7- من تحب أن تناقش؟؟

8- ماذا لو كان كرسي الاعتراف لك طاحونة  :Icon6: ؟؟

9- ما نوع القراءات التي تستهويك؟؟

10- لو قدر أن تدخل السجن ما القضية التي تتمنى أن تسجن بها؟؟

11- في يدك اليمنى وردة والأخرى قنبلة فيا ترى أين ستضع الوردة :Ag: وأين ستضع القنبة :Icon6: ؟؟

12- لماذا برأيك النساء أكثر ثرثرة أهي طبيعة أم تمرد؟

13- لو كنت مرشدا سياحيا في الصحراء  :SnipeR (31): من ستصطحب معك وتجعله يضيع هناك؟؟؟

14- همسة عتاب منك لمن وما هي ؟؟

15- يرى احد الفلاسفة أن الانسان يستطيع ان يعيش بدون أصدقاء ، أنت ماذا تقول؟؟

16- أين تأخذك ذروة الغضب؟؟

17- رتب هذه الكلمات حسب الأفضلية عندك 

(( الصحة - المال -النساء - الأولاد - راحة البال - المناصب العليا ))

18- أخبرني كيف يكون الحب ؟؟؟

19- وكيف أحب إن لم أجد أحدا يحبني ؟؟

20- أخبرني بشعورك بعد أن جاوبت السابق ؟؟

لي عودة :SnipeR (31):

----------


## تاج النساء

هل تنسى من كان بقربك بهذه السهولة؟؟

وليش اسمي مش بالتشكيلة هل لأني غبت ع نالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عالي وينك ؟؟  :SnipeR (88): [/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

يا جماعة يا ريت الي بكرسي الاعتراف يجاوب واذا ما بدو خلينا نختار غيره  :SnipeR (33):

----------

